# Newbie UK to Hamilton



## kiwidreamer (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi everyone

I'm a young 44 year old who arrived in Hamilton 7 weeks ago from Manchester to join my kiwi partner and interested in meeting some new people. Does anyone know of any meetups in Hamilton or if there's anyone on the forum in the same situation please don't hesitate to get in touch.

Regards
Ann-Marie


----------



## Leighr (Aug 28, 2012)

kiwidreamer said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a young 44 year old who arrived in Hamilton 7 weeks ago from Manchester to join my kiwi partner and interested in meeting some new people. Does anyone know of any meetups in Hamilton or if there's anyone on the forum in the same situation please don't hesitate to get in touch.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Hamilton . Hope you settle in fine. Don't know of any meetups . We come from darwen UK. Been here 4.5 years.
Leigh


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

kiwidreamer said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a young 44 year old who arrived in Hamilton 7 weeks ago from Manchester to join my kiwi partner and interested in meeting some new people. Does anyone know of any meetups in Hamilton or if there's anyone on the forum in the same situation please don't hesitate to get in touch.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Hamilton! I'm sure with a bit of time you'll find some like-minded people. The best recommendation I can make is join some clubs - it doesn't matter what type or whether it's usually 'your thing'. But you'll meet some people and can move on from there.


----------



## kiwidreamer (Jul 15, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> Welcome to Hamilton! I'm sure with a bit of time you'll find some like-minded people. The best recommendation I can make is join some clubs - it doesn't matter what type or whether it's usually 'your thing'. But you'll meet some people and can move on from there.


Thanks for the replies. I'm thinking about joining a running club and doing some volunteering, both good ways if meeting people.


----------



## Leighr (Aug 28, 2012)

kiwidreamer said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a young 44 year old who arrived in Hamilton 7 weeks ago from Manchester to join my kiwi partner and interested in meeting some new people. Does anyone know of any meetups in Hamilton or if there's anyone on the forum in the same situation please don't hesitate to get in touch.
> 
> ...


How's it going? Settled in ok? Looking forward to the summer.

Leigh


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes!!! Welcome to Hamilton. How's the running going?


----------



## Leighr (Aug 28, 2012)

Can't run at the moment. Had Achilles op. Walking/cycling ok.


----------



## kiwidreamer (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi there, well I never started the running but started some volunteering and then got a full time job six weeks ago. I'm also doing some keep fit in between studying. Still miss Manchester but the homesickness is getting a bit easier. Looking forward to my first Christmas in NZ!


----------



## Leighr (Aug 28, 2012)

kiwidreamer said:


> Hi there, well I never started the running but started some volunteering and then got a full time job six weeks ago. I'm also doing some keep fit in between studying. Still miss Manchester but the homesickness is getting a bit easier. Looking forward to my first Christmas in NZ!


We went back to northwest England for a visit in September and i must say t'was a very depressing place.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Leighr said:


> We went back to northwest England for a visit in September and i must say t'was a very depressing place.


I keep looking at your lovely alpaca picture, Leighr. How many do you have, and have you joined the Waikato Alpaca Cluster Group?
If so, we must have met!


----------



## Leighr (Aug 28, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> I keep looking at your lovely alpaca picture, Leighr. How many do you have, and have you joined the Waikato Alpaca Cluster Group?
> If so, we must have met!


Aye we have although we don't attend all the meet ups. We're good friends of Pete and Miriam.


----------

